# Got my braces off today!



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

W00! yeahhh finally it was 2 years and 1 month. it didnt hurt too much until they had to drill every tooth to get rid of all of the cement...that KINDA hurt, ya know?

but im still happy to have them gone my teeth feel so weird, so i felt like sharing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Woohooo!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Congrats on the pearly whites, Beep!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll celebrate with you as well. 

That is awesome. 

Enjoy something chewy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful news! Teeth as good as you wanted?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay!

Good for you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates how long was it before your first peice of gum?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats!! Now go out and slay the ladies with your smile!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i actually havent had any gum yet.....plenty of other crap though

thanks guys


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Have an APPLE!!!!!!!

Congrats on getting your smile back.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's got to feel pretty cool!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats on losing the braces!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

lets see a pic of those pearly whites!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good for you Beepem!!!!! Enjoy the junkfood!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats beepem! Want some caramel? hehehe


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> lets see a pic of those pearly whites!


yeah yeah lets see that smile now.  woo hoo congrats want some gum or an apple i got both?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

today i went to the dentist, wow. they took like 2 years of crap off them, yeah. i was bleeding so much they were like stuffing my mouth with gauze =p it was craazy

ill get a pic later if i remember


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats on the loss of the braces!


----------

